# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Known Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

```
<p>Below is what we think are some of the confirmed specifications for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p>Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li><em>Resolution:</em> 22mp (we think something was lost in translation, we reported 22mp, effective is 20.2mp)</li>
<li><em>Media:</em> 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash</li>
<li><em>LCD:</em> Some touchscreen functionality</li>
<li><em>Video:</em> 4K at 60fps (other video specifications unknown)</li>
<li><em>Feature:</em> GPS</li>
<li><em>Price:</em> $5999 USD (could fluctuate slightly)</li>
<li><em>Announcement:</em> First week of February 2016</li>
<li><em>Shipping:</em> April 2016</li>
</ul>
<p>Unconfirmed Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li><em>Feature:</em> 4K RAW video mode for frame capture for stills.</li>
</ul>
<p>We have no solid confirmation of stills frame rate, processor type, battery type or LCD screen size. We do know that the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will not feature built-in wifi.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2016)

Few weeks time the specs will be revealed. Canon has to do 4k on this camera as its main competitor D5 got 4k. Its just a tick mark in box for marketing.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2016)

_Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

Craig, do we know anything about NDAs expiring? Rumored dates? Obviously it's got to be on before those super secret Canon announcement events the first week of Feb.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

Click said:


> _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.



They wont abandon the most widely used medium (CF) by their core users, but they dont want to NOT have the newer tech. So it's a compromise. (If its true). They'll probably have a conversion program


----------



## GuyF (Jan 17, 2016)

Click said:


> _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.



Yup, if you're able to dump $6k on a new body, the price of these faster memory cards won't stop the purchase. Okay, so keeping a single slot as CF allows a bit of backward compatibility but dual CFast would be neat.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 17, 2016)

Click said:


> _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a *big mistake *from Canon.



Transitions are always difficult, but this is probably a well-considered marketing decision, and it probably tells us something about who they expect (hope) to buy the product.

Pro sports shooters: memory cards are cost of doing business, but deep buffer and wireless connectivity may be more important. For them it probably doesn't matter.

Pro Adventure photographers: current CF is good enough, especially with a deep buffer

Pro wedding/event photographers: CF is good enough

Dedicated amateurs (e.g. serious amateur bird photographers): CF with deep buffer is good enough

Videographers using 4K: need CFast. If this camera is worth using for serious 4K video, it's worth buying some CFast; however, as CR Guy said, they would likely use an external recorder if it's an option.

Remember, Canon is not looking at the usability advantages for *YOUR *specific shooting style, they're looking at the sales potential. What potential buyer would refrain merely because one of the slots is old CF?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.
> ...



Not how that works. Giant media outfits who own/buy these cameras by the boatload are running CF now. If they have to purchase 100 new cards at $250 each for 128GB cfast2 .... Do the math. No, you dont shank your biggest bulk buying audience.


----------



## dolina (Jan 17, 2016)

Really wish Canon would follow a modular dual CF and dual CFast card setup like the D5.

So Canon is follow Nikon's strategy with the D4s of one CF and one faster memory card.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2016)

If the full speed for stills is possible with a fast CF, and CFast's only benefit is video recording, I'm fine with that. I don't think that'll be the case, though. Still, based in the known specs so far, I'm not inclined to upgrade anyway.


----------



## dolina (Jan 17, 2016)

I skipped the 1D X so I might be inclined to get this.

I love the hand feel and user experience of pro bodies. When I use bodies that depend on SD cards... I feel disappointed


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 17, 2016)

I wish it had wifi, the one thing I miss about my 70D after I upgraded to two 7D Mark II's. Don't want to spend another $800 for a wireless transmitter. Its nice to be able to shoot over one or two photos to your phone for social media purposes while shooting an event


----------



## msm (Jan 17, 2016)

4K 60p when their 3x more expensive cinema bodies only does 30p? I would be very surprised.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



That's exactly how it works, if the buyers are getting cameras by the hundred then the cards are still a comparatively small expense, besides, your assumption is that these bulk buyers don't already own any CFast cards, which is unlikely considering the wide application of them already in video.

Don't forget all this bulk buying is done at huge discounts and is a 100% business write off.

It isn't shanking, it is progress.......


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



last time i checked a business writeoff only gets you back around 30% at the end of the year.

also the vast majority of the 1DX customers probably don't have CFAST.

also I suspect going by "what is in your kit" that the majority of pros have around 10-20 cards.

at $200 a pop that actually gets close to the cost of the camera.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

msm said:


> 4K 60p when their 3x more expensive cinema bodies only does 30p? I would be very surprised.


why? there's alot to those cini cameras than what the 1DX brings to bear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > 4K 60p when their 3x more expensive cinema bodies only does 30p? I would be very surprised.
> ...



+1


----------



## tr573 (Jan 17, 2016)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I wish it had wifi, the one thing I miss about my 70D after I upgraded to two 7D Mark II's. Don't want to spend another $800 for a wireless transmitter. Its nice to be able to shoot over one or two photos to your phone for social media purposes while shooting an event



You can get an eye fi card for like 30$ if all you want is to be able to grab some jpegs for social media. It doesn't replace the remote shooting, but for quick pics on your phone it's perfect 

Edit: for the 7d2s obviously, not this new camera which won't have SD slots


----------



## K (Jan 17, 2016)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I wish it had wifi, the one thing I miss about my 70D after I upgraded to two 7D Mark II's. Don't want to spend another $800 for a wireless transmitter. Its nice to be able to shoot over one or two photos to your phone for social media purposes while shooting an event




If all you're doing is sending a few pics to a phone, no need for the $800 transmitter. You could instead get a Eyefi card with CF adapter.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 17, 2016)

K said:


> kaptainkatsu said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it had wifi, the one thing I miss about my 70D after I upgraded to two 7D Mark II's. Don't want to spend another $800 for a wireless transmitter. Its nice to be able to shoot over one or two photos to your phone for social media purposes while shooting an event
> ...



Not unless the 1dx2 takes type 2 cf cards, which the most recent canon releases do not


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



The bulk buyers we were talking about will be getting finance houses to lease them the gear, lease payments are 100% deductable.

Those buyers (the ones I was specifically referring to) almost certainly have CFast cards too.

Don't go by number of cards people have, CF has been around so long everybody has loads, go by capacity.

Anyway you look at it cards are a running cost of cameras, and even the most expensive cost a fraction the amount film did! Progress is progress, whilst it might be frustrating for stills only shooters to be forced into video centric card formats the truth is all these 'standards' are pushed on us.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> The bulk buyers we were talking about will be getting finance houses to lease them the gear, lease payments are 100% deductable.
> 
> Those buyers (the ones I was specifically referring to) almost certainly have CFast cards too.
> 
> ...



just because it's 100% deductible means you still only get back whatever your corporate tax bracket is.

is that really that difficult to follow?

and most pros I know have around 10-20 64GB cards, so yeah, I'm looking at capacity? 10-20 CFAST runs around 200 a pop. that's 2000-4000.

but nice going on moving the goalposts now bringing up film.

the point of the matter is .. for alot of people at the 1DX would be catering to, having compatibility with CF cards is certainly advantageous.


----------



## K (Jan 17, 2016)

tr573 said:


> kaptainkatsu said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it had wifi, the one thing I miss about my 70D after I upgraded to two 7D Mark II's. Don't want to spend another $800 for a wireless transmitter. Its nice to be able to shoot over one or two photos to your phone for social media purposes while shooting an event
> ...



You beat me to it!

But to add, they make a CF adapter for $20... That's a cheap wifi solution on the new 1DX2.

It works out then that Canon is keeping the older CF technology. I think it is a smart move. 

Here's my thoughts on the whole card issues --


1. What is all this nonsense about speed? Yes, CFast is faster. Yes, there are benefits to it. However, the current 1DX is a total speed demon and runs on good old CF. At the absolute worst, the new camera cannot possibly be any slower than the current camera if for some reason the CF slot is holding it back, which I doubt. Yes, the larger files will be slower to offload, but larger buffer can offset this.

2. Just because someone can pay $6,000 or more for a new camera doesn't mean they automatically don't mind replacing perhaps dozens of CF cards to more expensive CFast cards. Also, don't assume the price of the 1DX2 automatically means easy affordability. A lot of pros will buy it, but it will be a very costly business upgrade that will be paid down over time.

3. Has CF reached its maximum speed potential yet? Every time someone claims it has, there they go and release an even faster CF card. 

4. I think it is good to offer both - since if you actually do need the greater speed of the CFast card, you have it for those shooting situations. Otherwise, the CF cards are plenty fast to do 99% of everything else like was done on the 1DX. CFast is obviously there for the 4K or for the most extreme in buffer-clearing in all out machine gun mode. Even with a 1D camera, who shoots that way that often? This is basically hold down the shutter button kind of shooting.

5. The use of both at the same time doesn't mean the CF will slow down the CFast. Assuming one is pushing the limits of the camera to the point that emptying the buffer as quickly as possible can make use of the faster CFast - then yes it could slow things down. However, in a 2-card setup, one can shoot JPG to the CF card. This is a good backup strategy, and also provides quick access to images that are useable/shareable now, rather than later after post processing and conversion. Unless the photographer is an Exmorite who needs dual RAW backups cause most shots will be completely botched up....at which point they'd be running a high DR Nikon instead.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 17, 2016)

msm said:


> 4K 60p when their 3x more expensive cinema bodies only does 30p? I would be very surprised.



Yeah, I picked up on that too. But I heard from another source that it is true. I am thinking they just have to have a C300 II firmware update.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 17, 2016)

K said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > kaptainkatsu said:
> ...



Recent Canon cameras have not had Type 2 (microdrive) CF slots, which is what the adapter requires. The 1dX slots were Type 2, but the 5d3, 5dS/R, and 7d2 are all type 1 only, so who knows what will be on the 1dX2


----------



## gsealy (Jan 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



I agree. It's just that it's such a singular and prominent feature point. And in some reviews there has been complaining about it given the price of the C300 II.


----------



## RGF (Jan 17, 2016)

Click said:


> _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.



agree. decision by committee that could not agree


----------



## RGF (Jan 17, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



offer the camera in both version, CF only and CFast only. Or CF/Cfast and CFast.

Wonder how big the buffer will be? If I read the Nikon spec correct, it is 200+ shoots in Raw. Canon, if you offer that size buffer, then CF will be only.


----------



## RGF (Jan 17, 2016)

Unfortunately April means end of April. May trip planned for mid-April. Had hoped to that this camera with me.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2016)

A comprehensive list of all the known features:

1) - ?
2) - ?
3) - ?


It's all rumors.... Nothing is known until announced.......


----------



## gsealy (Jan 17, 2016)

RGF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a big mistake from Canon.
> ...



I am thinking that they had to have a Cfast 2 to support internal recording of 4K 60p (and I heard, 10 bit). But then if you are stills shooter, then CompactFlash is fast enough. So they tried to satisfy both kinds of users. Who knows. Maybe after it comes out someone from Canon will be asked about the decision making progress.


----------



## Gino (Jan 17, 2016)

As long as performance doesn't suffer, and the 1DX MkII has a big buffer for stills, I don't think having two different card slots is that big of a deal. 

It would be nice if the 5D MKIV has the same two card slot types as the 1DX MKII for us customers who plan on purchasing both cameras!

At the end of the day, I think Nikon's decision to offer 2 different card slot model options for the D5 customers makes the most sense, and if Canon did the same thing for it's customers, I think it would make everyone happy.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 17, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Video: 4K at 60fps (other video specifications unknown)



4K @ 60fps says a lot about the new sensor tech. Very power efficient and likely employs several ADC chains on chip. That and the claim of 15 stop DR hints that these new sensors will be a huge leap forward (for Canon at least). Eagerly anticipating leaks of the High ISO performance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2016)

Gino said:


> As long as performance doesn't suffer, and the 1DX MkII has a big buffer for stills, I don't think having two different card slots is that big of a deal.
> 
> It would be nice if the 5D MKIV has the same two card slot types as the 1DX MKII for us customers who plan on purchasing both cameras!
> 
> At the end of the day, I think Nikon's decision to offer 2 different card slot model options for the D5 customers makes the most sense, and if Canon did the same thing for it's customers, I think it would make everyone happy.



Surely there is a cost to offering an option on the card types and then differentiating all through its life span - parts/servicing etc. I'm inclined to go along with what K has added.

Don, if you look back at the 7D II threads the CR3 rumors close to the big day, were pretty accurate!

My modest disappointment will be the 22 MP but 18 -> 22 is close to 20%, not bad if we get the FPS.

Jack


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



When Apple released the first Mac it had no floppy disk drive. All the PCs up til then had floppy drives.
Floppy drive continued to be put into PCs for many years after that. Who uses them now? And did Mac users have any problems without them?


----------



## nonac (Jan 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You need to take some accounting classes. Between the 100% write offs and the 100% deductibles, you make it sound like it's all free.


----------



## douglaurent (Jan 17, 2016)

4K 60fps definitely confirmed in the 1DX2?
Can't remember to have read that anywhere before - which sources do claim that?

It would be too good to be true because this will top most of the 4K cameras out there AND because 60fps might be the eternal future proof standard. I don't believe this until the official announcement!

Combined with a monitor like the smallHD502 which gives flexible monitoring incl. focus peaking, this would mean that it is the first camera that can do any imaginable photo and video job on the highest level. It would be the first Canon camera release since 2008 that overexceeds my expectations. On the other hand this feature might be the only thing that makes me and many others buy the camera.

3,5 years after the 1DC was released such specs would be logical, and most of all it would by far trump the D5. Most of all the 1DX2 could be the very first camera i can imagine to use in the year 2030 (aside from missing mirrorless features). And this is why I doubt that 4K 60fps will come now, as Canon does not want us to buy the next camera in 2035 - they want us to upgrade every 2-4 years.


----------



## pedro (Jan 17, 2016)

1DXII February announcement = new 5D announcement in March/April? Or August?


----------



## tron (Jan 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > As long as performance doesn't suffer, and the 1DX MkII has a big buffer for stills, I don't think having two different card slots is that big of a deal.
> ...


Jack you take very nice pictures of birds so I believe you will enjoy the 1DxII. May I ask if your disappointment for the 22Mp is that the pixel density will be lower than the pixel density of the 1D4 you were using?


----------



## EduPortas (Jan 17, 2016)

Hybrid setup seems straightforward enough:

- CFast slot for 4K video capture _a la_ XC10, which uses some pretty heavy codecs.
- CF slot for photos and 1080 video.

Both could be used to relay photographs or 1080 videos, but only one could be used for 4K capture.


----------



## Adelino (Jan 17, 2016)

nonac said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I will refrain from political comments, but yeah a lot of people think businesses spend on anything they want and it's all free.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 17, 2016)

So...nobody's using second slot for backup?


----------



## tron (Jan 17, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> So...nobody's using second slot for backup?


Good question! I was wondering the same! For me the most important use of dual slots is for backup purposes. Otherwise someone can always get a double size card (128 instead of 2x64, etc, etc...)


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> So...nobody's using second slot for backup?



Bingo! That is the way inside the double slot. Is there anyway one can still use the second as backup?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

Viggo said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > So...nobody's using second slot for backup?
> ...



You can write dual on the 5D3 with 2 different card slots. Can't imagine why you cant do dual writes on CF & CFast


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> You can write dual on the 5D3 with 2 different card slots. Can't imagine why you cant do dual writes on CF & CFast



Sure, but writing RAW to the SD card throttles frame rate. Hopefully that won't be the case for CF on the 1D X II.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > You can write dual on the 5D3 with 2 different card slots. Can't imagine why you cant do dual writes on CF & CFast
> ...



if I recall, it was because the SD card support on the 5D III was gimped but not having UHS support.

not sure why that would have any bearing on the 1DX and the CF card slot.

seems people are creating a problem before one even exists around here.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> if I recall, it was because the SD card support on the 5D III was gimped.
> 
> not sure why that would have any bearing on the 1DX.



It doesn't on the 1D X, per se. But the 1D X is capped at 12 fps for RAW, but shoots 14 fps in JPG, suggesting write speed to the CF is a bottleneck. The 1D X II will have more MP and likely a higher frame rate than 12 fps.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok. Then this CFast card business makes more sense. If we need bigger/faster media to keep up with a 1DX2 (that a CF can NOT do) then CFast is understandable. I'm still wondering (since I have no experience with them, is the slot/pin config the SAME for CFast and CFast 2.0? Could you buy either? CFast cards are not too bad, but CFast 2.0 are still very expensive. And I can't imagine why we need 480MB/Sec write speeds. Even 4K doesn't need that much unless you're doing full 4k RAW.



neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > if I recall, it was because the SD card support on the 5D III was gimped.
> ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > if I recall, it was because the SD card support on the 5D III was gimped.
> ...



it shoots 14 fps in JPG with the mirror locked up in AE/AF locked (most importantly the aperture)

while it will shoot 12 fps normally with AE/AF.

pray tell how you get the conclusion it's because of the CF card slot again?


----------



## Fantec (Jan 17, 2016)

K said:


> It works out then that Canon is keeping the older CF technology. I think it is a smart move.



I disagree. 



> 1. What is all this nonsense about speed? Yes, CFast is faster. Yes, there are benefits to it. However, the current 1DX is a total speed demon and runs on good old CF. At the absolute worst, the new camera cannot possibly be any slower than the current camera if for some reason the CF slot is holding it back, which I doubt. Yes, the larger files will be slower to offload, but larger buffer can offset this.



My 1Dx is setup to use the 2 CF cards as mirrors (both RAW files). Therefore the write speed is limited by the slowest card. If the 1Dx2 has a mix of CF/CFast slots, the cost of purchasing cards will be twice the price of CF cards (if the CFast card costs ~3 times more) but the performances will be exactly the same...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Yes...at 14 fps mirror movement doesn't happen and AF/AE are locked. 

Pray tell why at 14 fps the camera will not record RAW images? 

To be clear, I'm not suggesting the CF speed has anything to do with either the 12 fps normal or 14 fps high-speed, only the restriction to JPG images at 14 fps.


----------



## bescki (Jan 17, 2016)

i hope it will have WIFI and Speedlight Transmitter ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2016)

Adelino said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



What a ridiculous notion. I can't fathom how you could draw that conclusion from the words I wrote.

For business users there is a big difference between buying outright and leasing, however, ultimately the costs of running a business can be offset against taxable income. I don't know what tax brackets you fall into but several times I have been advised to make business purchases before my tax year ends to lower my tax bill.


----------



## Etienne (Jan 18, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The bulk buyers we were talking about will be getting finance houses to lease them the gear, lease payments are 100% deductable.
> ...



If you lease your camera you can write off 100% of the cost of the lease. Buy back at the end of the lease is typically about $1.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Gino said:
> ...



My problem's lack of reach and subsequent cropping. Probably like all the others that were hoping for 24 MP or more. I'm more or less happy with the 6D, which was better than the 1D4 in that regard (assuming higher ISO) so I'll take 22. I'd rather have 1D features now over more MP.

Jack


----------



## NorBro (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello,

I haven't read any of the previous pages, but what's the general consensus on 4K/60P?

That would be really something for Canon and I just don't see it...but would be absolutely thrilled!


----------



## HighLowISO (Jan 18, 2016)

If it really ships without WiFi I will be very surprised no matter how many good leaks say it will not be there. Maybe they will offer a WiFi dongle of some sort... but no WiFi ... hard for me to believe _(I'm not in the market for this camera though so it does not affect me)_.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Some data lane gets choked, otherwise 12 vs. 14 RAW pushing to buffer would be fine, and then dump to card when have time. So something between the raw/jpeg converter to buffer can just handle 12 raws but not 14.

Card has nothing to do with that.


----------



## scottgoh (Jan 18, 2016)

i like the idea of having one CFast and one CF slot. the old cards CF can all be used and do not have to buy all CFast cards


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Any company buying "boatloads" of these cameras doesn't give a crap about $25,000 worth of cfast cards anyhow. That is just the price of four 1DX Mark II at retail... before the inevitable price drop and bulk discount.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 18, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > _Media: 1 CFast / 1 CompactFlash_ I think that's a *big mistake *from Canon.
> ...



This +1.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 18, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> For business users there is a big difference between buying outright and leasing, however, ultimately the costs of running a business can be offset against taxable income. I don't know what tax brackets you fall into but several times I have been advised to make business purchases before my tax year ends to lower my tax bill.



Two types of business expenditure: capex and opex - capital expenditure and operational expenditure.

The govt tax laws set the max amount per item that can be put as opex. Opex is entirely tax deductible within 1 financial year.

The govt tax laws specify the minimum period of time each type of capex is to be deprecated over, with an equal percentage being tax deductible each year until fully depreciated. Generally the higher the cost and more durable the item the longer the depreciation period.

Generally anything over 2 hundred or so is capex.

Purchasing a $6000 camera outright would be capex, but a modest monthly rental charge would be opex with each months bill being fully deductible.

The advantage of renting a camera for the occasions it is needed is not needing to hold it on the balance sheet as an asset and instead having the capital available for other purposes. Also any maintenance issues are generally resolved by the owner of the camera.

The disadvantage of renting the camera is a larger long term expenditure over and above what would have been the purchase price and you don't have an asset.

Mostly the advantage is accounting and budget related.

It's not a political issue - it's just how business finances work.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 18, 2016)

Etienne said:


> If you lease your camera you can write off 100% of the cost of the lease. Buy back at the end of the lease is typically about $1.



You can claim 100% of the lease as a tax deductible expense. You cannot "write off" an opex cost because it is not an asset written onto the finance books.

Also, the sum total you would have paid over the lease would have paid for the purchase of the asset and all their expenses, taxes, and profit.

A significant financial reason is necessary before going down the path of leasing a high value item that you could otherwise own.


----------



## Peer (Jan 18, 2016)

gsealy said:


> [...] support internal recording of 4K 60p (and I heard, 10 bit).



Really... you heard 10 bit..?! Now, finally, also I'm on board (even with only one CFast slot). 

-- peer


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 18, 2016)

Most people commenting on CFast have likely not bought any! 

We got into purchasing CFast cards with the arrival of the Arri Amira. These were certified cards bought through Arri and at the time very expensive. The price of CFast cards has considerably dropped since then, with more companies making them. Yes more expensive than CF cards but for the big outfits like Reuters etc. a cost of doing business nothing in tech lasts forever and they face that with other tech they purchase. We have had almost zero CFast card failure in nearly two years of using them so they have proved reliable and as such cost effective.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 18, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Most people commenting on CFast have likely not bought any!
> 
> We got into purchasing CFast cards with the arrival of the Arri Amira. These were certified cards bought through Arri and at the time very expensive. The price of CFast cards has considerably dropped since then, with more companies making them. Yes more expensive than CF cards but for the big outfits like Reuters etc. a cost of doing business nothing in tech lasts forever and they face that with other tech they purchase. We have had almost zero CFast card failure in nearly two years of using them so they have proved reliable and as such cost effective.



Reuters? Well equipped armies of photojournalists are fading fast. More freelancers now, and photos only need to be good enough for tablets.

Sports, wildlife, commercial photographers...Dwindling market to support latest, greatest dSLR tech my friend.

Sigh...


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 18, 2016)

Obviously I'm no one to know, but I prefer nikon's approach to card slots this time. From my understanding, the likely user base of this camera is working pros, who are likely to want to protect their work with double cards, no? But if that's so, one can't get the speed of the cfast because of the cf slot there, nor the cost savings of cf because of the cfast slot. Seems like a way to get the worst of both worlds imho.. Though for those shooting with only one card at a time (like me) it seems brilliant. (I say like me, but I'll not be able to afford this camera until it's obsolete in 15 years )


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 18, 2016)

People are whack. Not sure what the final buffer and all comes out to, but if it is anything like the 7D MK II which would be similar sized files, than fast CF is fine for far more than the majority of shooters.

CFast seems more aimed at 4K video, and majority of what I see posted on the higher end photogs is they don't care about video.

Really seems like it is more about a spec war and feature / need that is not needed by most.


----------



## Etienne (Jan 18, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > If you lease your camera you can write off 100% of the cost of the lease. Buy back at the end of the lease is typically about $1.
> ...


Call it "Write off" or "expense", only a bean counter can be so pedantic.
The point is that it is subtracted from your taxable income.
Further more, since you missed the point, the but back is $1, so but it at the end of the lease. It is like a business loan, and lease rates are low. Retailers have offered %2 lease rates recently. 
If you have income from your gear, leading makes 100% sense, no self-important bs jargon required.


----------



## wildbirdimages (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks like Canon and Nikon flipping their positions this time. D4 had two types of cards, pretty similar AF compared to its predecessor and price tag of 6k. 1DX had same card, but brand new AF and price tag of $6800. D5 have same card in both slots (option), brand new AF and price tag of $6500. 1DXII (if the rumor is right) have two different card type and price tag of 6k. Does it mean Canon didn't do anything new with their AF?. I'm sure AF will be at lease 7D II's AF (All cross type) with more dual cross type. Any thoughts? Otherwise it's hard to believe Canon will go back on price.


----------



## whothafunk (Jan 18, 2016)

wildbirdimages said:


> Any thoughts? Otherwise it's hard to believe Canon will go back on price.


1DX Mark II will offer only 1 million something ISO and not the 3M as opposed to D5's, because we all know these numbers mean nothing. But nevertheless, Canon is obliged to offer it at lower price, so people will shut up about it.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The bulk buyers we were talking about will be getting finance houses to lease them the gear, lease payments are 100% deductable.
> ...



I don't know why anyone would own 10-20 cards. Maybe guys who are out trekking for a couple of months with no access to a computer. Especially since the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards are much less expensive per gigabyte if one gets a 128 gb card (20 Twenty 64 gb cards = 1.28 terabytes(?)). That is a heck of a lot of storage to carry around even for three cameras. I would think a pro would shoot less photos than an amateur.

I personally know just 1 pro in my tiny area of Nevada. He has two 64gb CF cards and 2 SD cards for his 5D Mark III. He does a lot of fitness magazine work, automobile magazine work, and outdoor adventure work. He told me once that he's never filled a 64gb card.

That's just one guy though. I have no idea how many pros you know or what they do.

I'm happy with however Canon configures the 1Dx II though. I hope to get one someday.


----------



## ecka (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, please, dual CF or dual CFast or nothing.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> wildbirdimages said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts? Otherwise it's hard to believe Canon will go back on price.
> ...



We have a rumored price of $5999 but we don't know that for sure yet. But absolutely it can be cheaper. Here's why:

In 2011-2012 when the 1DX was released the exchange rate Yen:USD was 80:1. Currently the same exchange rate is about 120:1 That is a HUGE depreciation of the Yen against the USD. So in 2011 a $6700 1DX sold in America was a gross sale of 536,000 Yen (we dont know what wholesale/dealer cost is, so let's just use retail to compare). In 2016 a $6000 1DX2 sold in America will yield 720,000 Yen. Canon isn't charging LESS for a 1DX2, they are actually charging substantially MORE. 

They just spent a TON of money re-outfitting their fabrication processes so they have a lot of capital outlay to recoup. However, because the exchange rates have fallen so much for their currency, it's a huge advantage for them as the seller AND us as the buyers because if the rates were still 80:1 like in 2011-2012 that same 1DX2 may have been priced over $8000 just using the similar numbers.


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jan 18, 2016)

ecka said:


> Yes, please, dual CF or dual CFast or nothing.


Are you really saying that you would prefer a 1DX II with no card slots at all to one with mixed slots?


----------



## ecka (Jan 18, 2016)

Alastair Norcross said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, please, dual CF or dual CFast or nothing.
> ...



You know, CF, CFast, UHS1,2,3, XQD ... it is all old tech and it's already limiting your camera potential. I would prefer a built-in memory storage, next gen SSD, NVME, NGFF, 3dXpoint, whatever works best.


----------



## wildbirdimages (Jan 18, 2016)

*I doubt it*



whothafunk said:


> wildbirdimages said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts? Otherwise it's hard to believe Canon will go back on price.
> ...



I'm not sure if the pros will buy into the ridiculous ISO number. I can't wait to see their AF specs. Well spec is one thing and actual result is another matter. Very interesting time ahead for us into photography


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: I doubt it*

There should be little doubt if any that Canon will once again bring industry leading AF performance to the 1D line. Nikon's new D5 system initially looks impressive on paper, but loses a lot of luster once you start digging into it. Granted, no one has actually USED it yet, but merely based on specs, there's really nothing all that spectacular. 153AF points.... but only 50 something are user selectable. Only Some are cross type and none are dual cross type. That really isn't all that special for a top of the line, $6700 everything camera in 2016. Not saying it sucks. Just saying, it's nothing mind blowing. You reach a limit of diminishing returns on AF points, because no matter how many you have, they are still all grouped in the center of the frame. I'd rather have 61 high performance AF points I can select any of, than 153 pretty good AF points, two-thirds of which I can't even select. Hence a lot of the comments here and other forums declaring that the D5 feels more like a way-too-late competitor to the 1DX rather than the 1DX2.



wildbirdimages said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > wildbirdimages said:
> ...


----------



## wildbirdimages (Jan 18, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > wildbirdimages said:
> ...



In that case Nikon is over charging for D5


----------



## unfocused (Jan 18, 2016)

A couple of cmments/thoughts on the off-topic portion of this discussion.

Leasing vs. Buying: It seems to me this really depends on the individual situation. It comes down to which is better for your situation – to have a large up-front cost that you can then amortize over the next five years, or if you want to have the costs spread out over the next five years.

I can think of hypothetical situations for both. 

You might want to buy the equipment outright if you have had a good year and are sitting on some cash and expect to have a similar or greater tax liability each of the following four years. You make the expense in year one, but receive the tax benefits in years two through five without any additional cash outlay.

You might want to lease the equipment if you have better uses for that initial cash outlay and you know your income is going to be consistently sufficient in each of the next four years to cover the lease payments. 

Am I missing something here?

On the purchase of sizable stocks of memory cards and again I am only speculating. But, I could see a situation where a photojournalist who works under contract or freelances for a news organization might need a healthy supply of memory cards. 

Just a hypothetical I know, but lets say you are getting 5-10 different assignments every month and the news organization you contract with has a policy that requires you to retain the original media used on assignment for a specified period of time. (That way, if any question ever comes up about the legitimacy of your shots, they can ask for your memory cards and verify that the images have not been altered or taken out of context).

You'd want to keep each assignment on its own cards and you'd need to stockpile a healthy supply of cards so you always have plenty for each new assignment until you can safely format and reuse the old cards.

Just speculating, but it does seem to be a possibility.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

wildbirdimages said:


> In that case Nikon is over charging for D5



People will either buy it, or they won't. The product and its price will set the market demand. Not really over charging per se. Remember, Nikon is a $5.7 Billion company. Canon is a $37.7 Billion company (as of market close Friday 1/15/16). There are economies of scale here. Canon outsells Nikon heavily. Their fixed costs of production can be amortized out among far more product than Nikon. Let's say each company spends $100 in R&D on their new flagship. 1DX2 and D5. Historically Canon has vastly outsold Nikon in this department. Both companies need to recoup that cost through sales PLUS the variable costs of each unit's production. Canon, let's say, expects to sell 1000 units. Nikon expects to sell 300 units. So they are going to charge the lowest price they feel they can to turn a profit over time based on expected sales.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 18, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Below is what we think are some of the confirmed specifications for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
> <p>Specifications:</p>
> <ul>
> <li><em>Resolution:</em> 22mp</li>
> ...



An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?

Two type of CF cards???? Now I have to carry around two types... "Just in case" - This is not smart. Pick one or the other. And what happens when I need one Card for me and another for a client??? I have to shoot with two different cards and change my workflow in inventory??? What the HECK is Canon thinking???

The new 1DX should be a tool... not a toy!!!

A lot of us shoot in very extreme conditions that why we use a 1DX.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 18, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Below is what we think are some of the confirmed specifications for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
> ...



Yep. Pretty much why I'm not upgrading. I'll keep my 1Dx's and wait until 2020 I guess.


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Jan 18, 2016)

Im afraid of CANADIAN PRICE ,my last 1DX under CPS was 5950 + TAX this new one might be 8500 in CANADA.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Canon_Shooter said:


> Im afraid of CANADIAN PRICE ,my last 1DX under CPS was 5950 + TAX this new one might be 8500 in CANADA.



Probably not quite that bad since the Yen is weaker compared to the $US but we will be hit. Previously we were better than the US after conversion. No fear, we have Justin who is going to stimulate the economy with lots of spending. His budget might even come before the 1DX II

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?
> 
> Two type of CF cards???? Now I have to carry around two types... "Just in case" - This is not smart. Pick one or the other. And what happens when I need one Card for me and another for a client??? I have to shoot with two different cards and change my workflow in inventory??? What the HECK is Canon thinking???
> 
> ...



The touchscreen could be built to similar if not same strength as non-touch. I don't think that will be an issue. Plus I'm sure Canon will have a menu switch to turn touch functions on/off, so you can set it to what works best for you. The question of card slots has obviously been of hot debate here. Dual CF slots would be nice and probably preferred by most current users IF they are still adequate to meet the demands of this camera. However, IF Canon implements a healthy 4k codec OR really does something special with this 4K RAW capture, that may necessitate the use of CFast. We just don't have enough information yet unfortunately. Either way, I'd expect Canon to offer some sort of conversion program for the card slots


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 18, 2016)

So, do we think the price will hold firm until after the Olympics? When will it drop and by how much?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

CAD to Yen right now is 1 : 80.65. So yes, if you used the same Yen sales figure based on USD, that would be $8500 CAD. Doesn't mean Canon will keep it there, but just baseline numbers here, that's where it is in Canada assuming rumors are true.



Jack Douglas said:


> Canon_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Im afraid of CANADIAN PRICE ,my last 1DX under CPS was 5950 + TAX this new one might be 8500 in CANADA.
> ...


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll likely be moving up to the 1DX Mark II from my personal 5D mark III this year, and I don't really think I'll have a problem with CFast. With my 5D3 I've had to deal with two separate slots, and the SD is topped out at around 20 mb/s if I recall. Needless to say, having a 160 mb/s CF card be the slowest of the two is going to be the least of my concerns.

That said, will I enjoy spending $200 a card? Nope. Will it be worth it? I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I sure hope those prices come down. Or that Canon at least includes one with the 1DX Mark II, like they did with the XC-10.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 18, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?
> ...



I am thinking that they wanted to include a touch screen for focusing in video mode. You touch the screen and that is where the focus goes. The other question is whether it articulates or not. I can hear more squawking already if that is the case. LOL.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 18, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?
> 
> Two type of CF cards???? Now I have to carry around two types... "Just in case" - This is not smart. Pick one or the other. And what happens when I need one Card for me and another for a client??? I have to shoot with two different cards and change my workflow in inventory??? What the HECK is Canon thinking???
> 
> ...



I agree completely, although I am not 100% averse to the touchscreen as long as it can be totally disabled. It may be useful in the office - although I don't really see how, but I doubt I would ever use it in the field.

Also. With so much talk about card slots. Does anyone wonder why Canon does not also put in any internal memory? The Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD is small, fast and reasonably priced at just over US$32X. It would be nice to have dual slots plus internal memory so you can shoot to what you like. What do you think?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> So, do we think the price will hold firm until after the Olympics? When will it drop and by how much?



Those drops have most frequently come with exchange rate shifts. In 2011 when the 1DX came out, it was 80:1 Yen to USD. In 2013-2014 it had jumped to 100:1. In 2015 it jumped again to 120:1. That more than any factor has likely accounted for overseas Canon price drops. It's also why this new camera is being released $800 cheaper (so rumored) as the 1DX from 4-5 years ago. That currency disparity is already baked in to this price. I don't see Canon doing any sort of major price drop anytime in the forseeable future unless the Yen falls further against the dollar in another 20%+ measure. Maybe you get some rebate programs and small drops, but don't expect $500-$1000 off the MSRP


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I agree completely, although I am not 100% averse to the touchscreen as long as it can be totally disabled. It may be useful in the office - although I don't really see how, but I doubt I would ever use it in the field.
> 
> Also. With so much talk about card slots. Does anyone wonder why Canon does not also put in any internal memory? The Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD is small, fast and reasonably priced at just over US$32X. It would be nice to have dual slots plus internal memory so you can shoot to what you like. What do you think?



At 512 GB it could also serve as a last-resort backup that you could set to automatically overwrite when it's full. You could shoot 4 whole 128-gig cards to the backup before it would start overwriting, so if you accidentally lose/delete a photo/someone confiscates your cards or anything like that, you could know you'd always have the last four cards saved on your camera. That would be super super nice, though I'm not sure how practical that would be.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?
> ...



Yup, agreed.



> Also. With so much talk about card slots. Does anyone wonder why Canon does not also put in any internal memory? The Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD is small, fast and reasonably priced at just over US$32X. It would be nice to have dual slots plus internal memory so you can shoot to what you like. What do you think?



In theory that might be option. However, for one it's rather sizeable. It looks small inside PC, but for camera it takes quite lot of space. Also it's been told to get quite hot under operation, so that might be another problem.

But if you skip those, it'd be awesome option for 99% of people. Even 256GB would be plenty enough for 99%, and the speed is amazing so you'd never hit buffer.


----------



## ecka (Jan 18, 2016)

tpatana said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Also. With so much talk about card slots. Does anyone wonder why Canon does not also put in any internal memory? The Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD is small, fast and reasonably priced at just over US$32X. It would be nice to have dual slots plus internal memory so you can shoot to what you like. What do you think?
> ...



Exactly my idea.


----------



## applecider (Jan 18, 2016)

Different specs to obsess over:

How about USB 3.0 or better yet in terms of speed but worse in compatibility USB-C? This would be a kick ass way to transfer photo cards. Any reason that a USB stick could not be used for image capture directly, if supported by canon? Better USB 3.0 sticks are quite fast approaching 200MB/s writes like the sands extreme at 220MB/s. 

Will it retain the ethernet port?

And how about wireless flash/ remote slave master control (both for flash and for remote triggering although I suppose that could be done through the flash)?

I still believe that WIFI is possible to build into the body if canon was motivated enough, especially as somewhere in the grip there could be room for an antena.

And BTW cfast and CF are not pin or electrically compatible, so no joy there for those hoping to have both in either slot. Though there are cards that convert just about anything they are made for HD cases or computers not cameras.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2016)

ecka said:


> Alastair Norcross said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



YES! I've wondered why nobody puts a SSD in these things.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 18, 2016)

applecider said:


> I still believe that WIFI is possible to build into the body if canon was motivated enough, especially as somewhere in the grip there could be room for an antena.



I would prefer Bluetooth and NFC like on Nikon's new cameras (SnapBridge Technology) as that does not consume as much battery power and does not require logging in each time etc. In fact it sounds terrific, and I look forward to reviews on that.

Unfortunately, I do not see Canon doing this when they are selling their WiFi units for US$ 699 a piece.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > An LCD screen with touch??? I'm a sports photographer.... PLEASE STOP placing functions on a PRO camera for people who use their equipment like a hammer that can go wrong!! I don't want press functions on my LCD. I need it to be hard as STEEL. That's it!!! What is canon thinking?
> ...



except some small details:
a) it's not that small in relation to the spare room internally to the camera.
b) it will wear out over time.
c) m.2 SSD's run very hot.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Below is what we think are some of the confirmed specifications for the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
> ...



Hahaha! The 1DX already has an LCD screen. A touch screen isn't softer or more fragile. Some guys want a touch screen.

Canon is thinking about how to have mass appeal for the product. They are real good at that. Our personal likes are not as important as what the mass market desires. I guess you could always buy a couple of the current 1DX and wait for the next upgrade cycle. That's probably what I'm going to do. Probably a lot of us will.

Watch the espresso man! ;D ;D ;D

So, are you going to buy a 1DX Mark II?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 18, 2016)

applecider said:


> Different specs to obsess over:
> 
> How about USB 3.0 or better yet in terms of speed but worse in compatibility USB-C? This would be a kick ass way to transfer photo cards. Any reason that a USB stick could not be used for image capture directly, if supported by canon? Better USB 3.0 sticks are quite fast approaching 200MB/s writes like the sands extreme at 220MB/s.
> 
> Will it retain the ethernet port?


since the 7D Mark II has a usb 3.0 port, i would expect that to be a no brainer, and I'm sure it will continue to have the gigabit lan port.


----------



## ecka (Jan 18, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Alastair Norcross said:
> ...



Waiting for 3dXpoint , which should be much cheaper and a lot faster.


----------



## webb (Jan 18, 2016)

With 4k 60p, CFast and touch LCD, Canon's going the right way ( for the first time in years). It will be really attractive for videographers . Sick and tired of 720p for any slow motion.


----------



## wildbirdimages (Jan 18, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Alastair Norcross said:
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. Why they can't have some internal storage? It's cheap. A camera that costs around 6K they can afford to add a 1tb drive and one extra card storage.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 18, 2016)

applecider said:


> ...
> I still believe that WIFI is possible to build into the body if canon was motivated enough, especially as somewhere in the grip there could be room for an antena.
> ...



*As long as the body is built with any kind of metal.
The answer is no.
Please do not try to tell me it works with mobile phones.
They do not put the antennas behind metal.
But behind really strong plastic materials.
The reason is called natural laws.
(Source, i studied electronics and basic radio technology in high school).*
And putting the antenna low is always a bad idea.
The higher the better.

I use the WFT-6(B) together with my 1Dx bodies.
I regularly work with something called Shoot it live.
Which is a service for publishing photos instantly on a web site, transmitting with FTP directly from the camera.
(One example form when i used it, on assignment for a major Swedish newspaper, during the last Swedish speedway championship final:
http://www.expressen.se/sport/motor/folj-andra-sm-finalen-i-speedway--direkt-har/ ).

And i would prefer more stable connections and higher speeds more than to have it built into my cameras.

Having the antenna outside the body does make a serious difference in stability and speed.
While working on bigger event, like pro hockey games, with a lot of radio interference. i which i could use Ethernet more often.
Sadly that's usually not possible.
Having a less realizable WiFi solution is something that's just not an option to me. Or any other professional photogs that just need things to be as stable as possible.

Also, i would love to have transmitter images automatically write protected. Would make a serious difference to me on my assignments.
(When the camera is transmitting a image file. You cant write protect any images at all. 
Which causes me some problems and unnecessary stress that i could do without. 
Write protect is the absolutely best way for me to know which files i transmitted during the event. When i have transferred them to my computer. For now the transferee images gets a "icon" in the camera. But it cant be seen in the commuter. 
But i can very easily find the write protected files as "tagged" in Photo Mechanic, which is a key software in my workflow.

I do hope somebody from Canon are reading this.

Since i thin that the 1Dx is a great camera. And that some changes would make it even better.
Also, the possibility of write protecting transferred images are already in the cameras from "the dark side").

Would also love to have the possibility to crop my images before i transmit them.
That functionality are already in the 5Ds.
So i have good hopes that i will be found in the 1Dx mkII as well.
(When I'm shooting sports it just isn't possible to get the a good composting while taking the photos).


----------



## ecka (Jan 18, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...



a) It shouldn't be larger than a single CFast card slot.
b) Everything will wear out over time. My patience may wear out before they make everything right 
c) Maybe they run hot when transferring data at full speed (which is what? over 1500MB/s nowadays?) for a longer time period.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2016)

Until this very thread, I haven't seen any clamor for internal SSD in a stills cam. I dont see this happening with a 1DX type body. Using removable media is the preferred method. Offloading pictures from an internal drive means you have to stop shooting. That cant happen. I can unload and reload 128GB in about 5 seconds or less with removable media. These things already have internal buffers, which are short term memory devices meant to immediately dump onto another drive like a CF card


----------



## mustafa (Jan 18, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Until this very thread, I haven't seen any clamor for internal SSD in a stills cam. I dont see this happening with a 1DX type body. Using removable media is the preferred method. Offloading pictures from an internal drive means you have to stop shooting. That cant happen. I can unload and reload 128GB in about 5 seconds or less with removable media. These things already have internal buffers, which are short term memory devices meant to immediately dump onto another drive like a CF card



Isn't it time for interchangeable plug-in card slot modules, so that users can choose any combination of card types they want?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 18, 2016)

applecider said:


> Different specs to obsess over:
> 
> How about USB 3.0 or better yet in terms of speed but worse in compatibility USB-C? This would be a kick ass way to transfer photo cards. Any reason that a USB stick could not be used for image capture directly, if supported by canon? Better USB 3.0 sticks are quite fast approaching 200MB/s writes like the sands extreme at 220MB/s.
> 
> ...



You ever shoot in rain?

Can't use something like USB stick on pro bodies.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 18, 2016)

tpatana said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Different specs to obsess over:
> ...



There's no reason they can't just have a recessed plug underneath the door for regular memory cards.

USB-C with Thunderbolt can do 40 Gigabits per second (five Gigabytes per second), it's actually the most bandwith of any interface on the market besides 32 lanes of PCI Express (that I know of at least, and MHL sounds awesome but I haven't seen one implemented yet).
If they just gave us a big cavity to hold a modular memory card adapter that interfaces with the camera using USB-C, then we could also just remove that and find USB sticks that fit.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Helpful to have all the knowledge and input expressed by so many folk. There sure are a lot of trade-offs!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



So Canon should design their equipment to be less waterproof? I'm sure that would lead to more happy users.

Jack


----------



## Frage (Jan 18, 2016)

wildbirdimages said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



I am afraid the next wish from some users will be a 28-300mm fixed lens. ;D


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, not at all.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> wildbirdimages said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



You are calling this "big"?


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Actually, yes: http://www.4kshooters.net/2015/05/13/use-any-ssd-on-your-4k-cfast-2-0-camera-with-the-c-box/


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ...
> YES! I've wondered why nobody puts a SSD in these things.



Actually memory cards of all kinds and SSD use the same technology.
The only "big" difference are read and write speed.

Major reason is which interface you use.
When it comes to CF-cards.
The newest cards has reached the physical limit of which speed you can archive.

With CFast 2 there are already cards that practically have the same transfer speed as SSD.
Combined with the right kind of card reader this means that "download" time to the computer will be a lot faster then what's possible with CF-cards.
Something I'm looking forward to.

The technology used for SSD/memory cards also have limited lifetime.
It can only take a certain numbers of writings before it breaks down.
(Newer memory cards uses a technology that spreads the data all over the card to increase life time).
This means that the traditional kind off buffer memory is a lot more reliable.

The fastest Cfast cards that are available today has speeds around 500 MB/s.
Which is just the same as most SSD:s.

Therefore, newer technology as CFast 2 is basically SSD with another form factor. And some advantages from a usability point of view.

(For me as a sports photographer, needing to download cards to my computer in between periods of a game. Editing images and transmit them directly to several news papers. Speed is a crucial thing. Why i would actually preferred two CFast slots).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2016)

Interesting to reflect on the varied needs of everyone. Helps to keep this in perspective.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



You obviously haven't touched any of the pro bodies, if you're mixing that bad terms "weather sealing" and "water proof". None of the bodies are water proof (save D10 and those), but the 1D bodies can take quite plenty rain and still keep going.

So adding some USB-slot for your thumb stick would severely impact the weather sealing.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



hehe - how could anything with a hole in one side the size of an EF mount be water proof? The system, body and lens, might approach the standard of being water proof, but a body itself never could be. Semantics, perhaps, but I'm sure it is implicit in the warranty.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Well Nikon have done it a multitude of times, currently the AW1 is an interchangeable lens fully waterproof camera, as was the Nikonos series from the '60's to the '90's, but the real icing was the RS, a 'full frame' auto focus underwater interchangeable lens SLR.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



So, I can drop that body in the river without a lens and Nikon warranty will repair/replace it? Amazing!


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Until this very thread, I haven't seen any clamor for internal SSD in a stills cam. I dont see this happening with a 1DX type body. Using removable media is the preferred method. Offloading pictures from an internal drive means you have to stop shooting. That cant happen. I can unload and reload 128GB in about 5 seconds or less with removable media. These things already have internal buffers, which are short term memory devices meant to immediately dump onto another drive like a CF card



There is absolutely no reason why an SSD can't be hot swappable.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Wow Jack. Wow.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Until this very thread, I haven't seen any clamor for internal SSD in a stills cam. I dont see this happening with a 1DX type body. Using removable media is the preferred method. Offloading pictures from an internal drive means you have to stop shooting. That cant happen. I can unload and reload 128GB in about 5 seconds or less with removable media. These things already have internal buffers, which are short term memory devices meant to immediately dump onto another drive like a CF card
> ...



I must agree with PureClassA in this instance. I can swap a card quickly. With CFast, my expectation is that I can shoot at 12 - 14 - whatever fps continuously until the card fills up. Limiting me to 128 - 256 - 4096 GB via an internal SSD is not acceptable. How does the SSD outperform the CFast option?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> wildbirdimages said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Yes it is. Here's a 1TB SSD from Sandisk. This is small, but not the smallest. Sandisk makes a 64gb ssd card the size of an SD card. I'd gladly have one of these in a battery grip configuration (new product idea for sports photographers.). They will get smaller and smaller as time moves on. Just read the specs. http://www.adorama.com/IDSEPD960GB.html?hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_source=cj_1796839
10 year guarantee too.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ...
> Yes it is. Here's a 1TB SSD from Sandisk. This is small, but not the smallest. Sandisk makes a 64gb ssd card the size of an SD card.
> ...



I wrote a answer where i quoted you earlier in this thread.
i don´t know if you didn´t read it. Or you didn´t understand it.
Still SSD and CFast, is the same technology. With the same possible read/write speeds. Only real difference is the form factor. This includes SD/SD(HC)/SD(UC).

There are already CFast cards on the market with 256 GB capacity and the same read/write speeds as a SSD drive that you use in a computer.
That´s about 500 MB/s.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1062369-REG/lexar_lc256crbna3400_256_gb_pro_cfast.html

This pretty much sums up to the fact that Canon pretty much gives you just what you want to have. But in a more usable way for most of us photographers. 
A link that hopefully can sort out some of your misunderstandings:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I don't think I am misunderstanding. People talk on this thread about having 10-20 cards at a cost of up to $4000 for cfast. 

A 1TB ssd rev III is $369. 

What is the cost of 1Tb of cfast rev III? 

I think the difference is very clear. SSD is much more affordable.

Small? Here's 1 example of how small SSD is getting. This is from 2010. Probably much higher capacity by now and faster speeds.

http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/18/sandisk-presents-the-smallest-64gb-ssd-in-the-whole-world/

Also, ssd can interface directly through the cfast slot on the camera. 

Someone said he'd never heard people clamoring for this until this thread. I have no idea what that has to do with anything. People like to use extreme words when describing the thoughts of others they may not like I guess. Mention something and they turn it into clamoring.

In a few years both techs will get smaller and capacities higher. Well, cfast will stay the same size dimensionally. It will run into size constraints long before SSD.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



We have hot swappable Solid State Drives right now in all Canon DSLRs. They're called Compact Flash cards. I thought we were talking about internal, dedicated SSDs like PCI-E hard drives.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



PCIe interface would be great instead of SATA.

CF cards are not hot swappable on cameras. The camera turns off as soon as you open the door. But you are right. I regularly just plug them in and out on my home computer. But, none of it needs to be hot swappable on a camera.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



The XQD card is used on cameras with codecs producing data streams at speeds of 600mb/s.

This is one such camera:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1004182-REG/sony_pxw_z100_4k_handheld_xdcam_camcorder.html

Does Cfast match or better that speed?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



I'd go for that.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2016)

dilbert said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Any SATA SSD drive can be made hot swappable. 
There would be absolutely no exposed wiring. 
Would not be as thick as a battery grip. 
Would not get zapped. 
An SSD drive on a camera is very realistic. 
But again... it does not have to be hot swappable. 
An SSD drive is far less expensive than a Cfast card and has far more storage.

One thing we can be sure of is that the 1DX Mark II will not have a SSD.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> hehe - how could anything with a hole in one side the size of an EF mount be water proof?



Submarines manage it.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > hehe - how could anything with a hole in one side the size of an EF mount be water proof?
> ...


But there is no suitable RRS L-bracket for a submarine and I would hate to carry the tripod for it ... :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Fair point. 

I could have brought up the fact that waterproof dSLR housings have interchangeable lens ports that mate to form a waterproof seal, but that's a bit boring...


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

Guys, 500MB/s is "yesterday's news". Today we have consumer level storage speeds over 2000MB/s. Tomorrow we'll see it going over 3000MB/s. Where will that leave the "new expensive" CFast?
CFast 3.0 to the rescue? Catching up at 3x the price? 



EDIT: Oops, I was wrong, it's already 3x the price.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't think I am misunderstanding. People talk on this thread about having 10-20 cards at a cost of up to $4000 for cfast.
> ...
> Also, ssd can interface directly through the cfast slot on the camera.
> ...



The reason that a SSD can interface to CFast is that both technologies uses the SATA standard.
Both SSD and Cfast also uses the same kind off technology in the memory circuits.
*So the ony difference, is still just the form factor. 
If the difference was more than the form factor, you would not be able to interface a SSD to a CFast.
When it comes to price. It´s just a matter of time before CFast will get a lot cheaper.*

When it comes to speed, CFast 2.0 uses the SATA III standard.
Which allows speeds up to 600 MB/s.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I am misunderstanding. People talk on this thread about having 10-20 cards at a cost of up to $4000 for cfast.
> ...



You mean SATA-III 600MB/s, which is actually 500-550MB/s?
SATA-II is 300MB/s (and SATA-I was 150MB/s).


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> You mean SATA-III 600MB/s, which is actually 500-550MB/s?
> SATA-II is 300MB/s (and SATA-I was 150MB/s).



Yes! Thats what i mean.
(Updated my previous post to correct it).


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > You mean SATA-III 600MB/s, which is actually 500-550MB/s?
> ...



Well, that's no secret , CFast is SATA based. But it already runs at its maximum speed, so no future improvements will come? (at least in CFast 2.0 interface standard) I mean 1DX2 would be suck with this old tech, while the world moves on. Not really a cost-effective "feature", don't you think?


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> ...
> Well, that's no secret , CFast is SATA based. But it already runs at its maximum speed, so no future improvements will come? (at least in CFast 2.0 interface standard) I mean 1DX2 would be suck with this old tech, while the world moves on. Not really a cost-effective "feature", don't you think?



Old!??

It´s for sure a whole lot newer than the current technology of CF cards that are based on the PATA standard.
And most important of all, CFast 2 is a whole lot faster.
To me this is a good change.
Though i would have preferred double CFast slots.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Yes, it is.
SATA3 is OLD, PATA is even older.
SATA3.2 (2000MB/s, SATA Express) was introduced in 2013. So the world moved on already, while the 1DX2 is not even released yet.
I would prefer dual CFast instead of CF+CFast as well. But, dual CF might be the most welcome feature in a pro camera among professionals. I heard many D4 users saying that XQD is not worth it - "CF is almost as fast in camera". Some of them got a free XQD card with their cameras, so they used it almost exclusively as a built-in storage, because they didn't bother to buy a reader for it, which was like $50 or something.


----------



## tron (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> sportskjutaren said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...


Interesting information. I am a hobbyist and I would also prefer 2 CF slots! So I guess there are all combinations of preferences! Let's all hope that the controllers of both cards in 1DxII will be really fast...


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> ...
> I heard many D4 users saying that XQD is not worth it - "CF is almost as fast in camera". Some of them got a free XQD card with their cameras, so they used it almost exclusively as a built-in storage, because they didn't bother to buy a reader for it, which was like $50 or something.



Well, for what is worth.
I'm a professional sports photographer.
(If you want to build your own opinion about my expericene, you can check this link: http://jkpg-sports.photo/about-english/ ).
Meeting other pro sport photogs on my assignments, every week.
So I'm not guessing.
I know several Nikon photographers that loves the speed from the QXD cards. And i know by my own experience that that difference in speed will make a serious difference in real world usage to me.
(The QXD cards that was shipped together with the first D4:s was far away from as fast as the newest ones).

I guess that you are not familiar with how a sports photographer, working for a major wired agency works.
But we do always download images between the periods.
Select the best images, caption them. Edit them.
And then transmit them, directly to the agency. And i my case also directly to the four biggest newspapers in Sweden.

Try to imagine yourself shooting a soccer game, in conditions where you cant have your computer at the sidelines. Which means that in the halftime break. You will end up with less then 10 minutes to do the above work.
That´s for sure a situation where both i and others will appreciate the increased speed from the CFast cards.

When it comes to "newer" technologies.
It´s a lot about existing products, that have been tested a whole lot.
To ensure that it actually will be stable in real life usage.
I don't know about any technologies that are newer than QXD or CFast that´s actually been on the market long enough with real existing products.
Stability is extremely important for people like me.
We cant afford troubles due to products that are not tested well enough, ending up creating problems.
This means that, as for now CFast 2.0 and QXD are the best solutions.

With that said. I don´t think i have so much more to contribute with to this forum for a while.
Maybe i will be back in the future, with some real world experience of upcoming cameras. Whenever that will be possible.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 19, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Also. With so much talk about card slots. Does anyone wonder why Canon does not also put in any internal memory? The Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD is small, fast and reasonably priced at just over US$32X. It would be nice to have dual slots plus internal memory so you can shoot to what you like. What do you think?



I was wondering this, but assumed as nobody mentioned it there must be some reason why DSLRs don't have it. Would be a useful backup!

(Edit: having caught up with the thread, I see there are a lot of technical details. I don't understand them. I still think a bit of internal storage would be good. I don't see how it would be bigger than e.g. an SD card, and why not even smaller, as it'd not need the casing. But I know nothing about memory components).


----------



## retroreflection (Jan 19, 2016)

Why no internal SSD in a camera?
When that bully with a gun thinks your photos insult his political masters, he would confiscate your camera instead of your card. 
When the drive fails, because it is a matter of when, not if, the camera goes in for service rather than you go to the spare in your bag.
What about a removable, hot swappable, clip fed, whatever SSD? 
Semantics, but more importantly, this must be an existing and standardized product. Despite their imperfections SD, CF, CFast, DQX (SP!!!!) all exist in a reliable delivery infrastructure. Whichever card slots Canon makes will anger some, but a choice that wouldn't be available until months after the camera arrives would anger all.
Why not a removable 1 TB device?
I can imagine a terribly remote time lapse application where that could make sense. But the vaste majority of users should be downloading their pictures more often than that.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Well, good luck to you. 

No, I'm not into sports. I was talking about event photographers mostly. I can only imagine that in the field you still need a CF reader to download your images. 250GB may take up to 10 minutes to download from CFast (if there's at least an eSATA port on your laptop). While SATA Express cable (directly from camera) connection would do that 3-4 or even 5 times faster.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> Why no internal SSD in a camera?
> When that bully with a gun thinks your photos insult his political masters, he would confiscate your camera instead of your card.
> When the drive fails, because it is a matter of when, not if, the camera goes in for service rather than you go to the spare in your bag.
> What about a removable, hot swappable, clip fed, whatever SSD?
> ...



Nobody says that internal storage must be the only storage in your camera. Internal + dual CF is fine .
There are much more things in your camera that can fail and ask for service. In fact, most memory cards fail because of the constant swapping, pushing around, faulty readers and incompetent users.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 19, 2016)

good god, there's alot of assumptions flying around. such as that DiGiC even has the ability to run 4 lane PCI bus to support the PCIe SSD's and that there's enough thermal cooling inside of a camera to even handle that.

and then on top of that, that DiGiC itself is fast enough to sustain those speeds of transfer.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> ...
> No, I'm not into sports. I was talking about event photographers mostly. I can only imagine that in the field you still need a CF reader to download your images. 250GB may take up to 10 minutes to download from CFast (if there's at least an eSATA port on your laptop). While SATA Express cable (directly from camera) connection would do that 3-4 or even 5 times faster.



One more thing i can contribute with 
Probably the last for a while 
I, and all pros, i know of.
Use card readers.

Shooting soccer usually means using two bodies. Sometimes three.
And one of them you usually use a 400/2,8 or a 600/4.
Imagine yourself connecting a 1D-series body with a big and heavy lens attaches to it. To your computer with a cable.
Most times it´s impossible to have the camera close enough any way.
Fast card readers and fast cards are a much better way to work.

I really can't see a good reason from stopping to use card readers.
It will in practical use be superior to attaching the camera to the computer. For everything else than shooting tethered.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> good god, there's alot of assumptions flying around. such as that DiGiC even has the ability to run 4 lane PCI bus to support the PCIe SSD's and that there's enough thermal cooling inside of a camera to even handle that.
> 
> and then on top of that, that DiGiC itself is fast enough to sustain those speeds of transfer.



Nothing is impossible


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I understand, that's your workflow, which you are used to. However, I don't think it is the only right way of doing it. Maybe some kind of next gen WiFi will bring a better solution (soon, I hope).


----------



## GuyF (Jan 19, 2016)

I imagine a few places will be offering deals on CFast cards if bought with a 1DX2.

Question is, for those of us who are thinking of getting one, do you get one the month they are available or wait a bit to see if there are any, cough, cough, _issues_?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I imagine a few places will be offering deals on CFast cards if bought with a 1DX2.
> 
> Question is, for those of us who are thinking of getting one, do you get one the month they are available or wait a bit to see if there are any, cough, cough, _issues_?



I am in the market and have the money, but I will wait one to six months until the early adopters shake it down for me, I can't spend that kind of money to be a Beta tester. Also I want the ability to work a few of the RAW files that will inevitably be posted to see if I am happy with the IQ for my needs, if I'm not then I get a 5DSR.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ... if I'm not then I get a 5DSR.



I'm curious as to what the intended use is. Two very different cameras you're considering.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine a few places will be offering deals on CFast cards if bought with a 1DX2.
> ...



This is the way to go. I am going to do much the same. Plus I want to read and watch the various reviews.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I imagine a few places will be offering deals on CFast cards if bought with a 1DX2.
> 
> Question is, for those of us who are thinking of getting one, do you get one the month they are available or wait a bit to see if there are any, cough, cough, _issues_?



Having pre-ordered the 1D X within a couple of hours from the time it was possible from B&H, I was an 'early adopter'. The only 'issue' was the lubrication recall, and that notice went out about 11 months after the cameras started shipping. So, you may have to wait quite a bit...perhaps long enough to begin to wonder about waiting for the 1D X III. 

IMO, the only real downside to getting it immediately at launch is that you're initially stuck with Canon's DPP for RAW conversions, it's usually a few weeks for Adobe support and bit longer for DxO since they have modules for each body+lens combo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ... if I'm not then I get a 5DSR.
> ...



I am a generalist, I shoot everything from yacht racing in St Tropez to homeless people in Haiti, my most common work is real estate/architecture for developers in Florida and the Caribbean.

I have used 1 series cameras for many years, indeed since before the were called 1 series cameras, I am currently still using 1DS MkIII's and whilst the 1DX never really seemed like a 1DS MkIII replacement for my uses, I don't need high iso nor huge AF demands, or the fps, most of the time, I am used to the 1 series niceties and refinements, build quality and reliability. But my 1Ds MkIII's are old and there are many capabilities available in all the newer cameras I'd like, things like iso capabilities, full RT flash functionality, improved AF, better menus and controls, auto iso in M for dynamic situations etc etc. The 5DSR supplies all these but is not a 1 series and misses on a few things I am very used to. 

If they put a 5DSR sensor in a 1DX body with the menu of the 1DX and reduced fps I would of found a true 1Ds MkIII replacement, but I don't need 50MP much of the time and when I do I can usually stitch to get them. For my personal shooting a 28MP 1DX MkII with zero video would hit the mark, I know I am not going to get it but I need to see where the compromises I will have to make are.


----------



## dolina (Jan 19, 2016)

I am curious...

Are those intending to order this body doing so because of client requirement, competitive edge, just "because I want too"?

I have always held that if the client will pay more for the the service if the gear is up to date then it is worth it. If not then....?


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2016)

dolina said:


> I am curious...
> 
> Are those intending to order this body doing so because of client requirement, competitive edge, just "because I want too"?
> 
> I have always held that if the client will pay more for the the service if the gear is up to date then it is worth it. If not then....?


I have absolutely no commercial interest in photography. Whenever I sell an image, I donate the money to anti-poaching or to support work for endangered species. Photography is my battery charger and main excuse/driver to get up and out. If it became commercial, it becomes work and I believe some of the joy would go away.

Having seen the first leaks of the 1DXII, there are three areas that could motivate me to upgrade and that is DR (I hope the announced 15 is not too far off the mark), improved high ISO noise performance and improved AF, primarily for fast moving targets. Like Private, I would have preferred a bit more resolution. 24-28MP would have been great. But combined with a 5DSR I should have most situations covered.

I have two safaris planned for September and October (South Africa and Botswana), so if I decide to buy, I need to have it under my skin in time for that.

(PS! I have a weak character though, so I´ll probably upgrade anyway ...)


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That makes sense. It's not about the fps or resolution so much as it is everything else for you. As big as the 1 bodies are, I do enjoy shooting with them, and they did pass a lot of that feature set on to the 5DSR, which I really love. Part of me wants to sell my 5D3 & 6D for a 1DX2 if it hits with the rumored feature set. At the same time I wrestle with ditching my 5D3 because I enjoy it so much, but a 5DSR can do everything the 5D3 can and then some. Just have to knock it down to Medium or Small RAW to get similar files. And that may be what I wind up doing. If I can get my net purchase cost of a 1DX2 down under $4000 by selling those two, then it becomes much more attractive


----------



## MrToes (Jan 19, 2016)

dolina said:


> I am curious...
> 
> Are those intending to order this body doing so because of client requirement, competitive edge, just "because I want too"?
> 
> I have always held that if the client will pay more for the the service if the gear is up to date then it is worth it. If not then....?



*100% agreed if your trying to make a profit!*


----------



## emailfortom (Jan 20, 2016)

I just can't believe Canon isn't going to insert a WIFI radio into the 1Dx MkII. Having the ability to download "rated" images almost instantly to my iPhone...and then email an image or two to my client (college sports) is an important. Has Canon forgotten about social media (twitter, FB, Instagram, etc) and their use in college and professional sports ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2016)

emailfortom said:


> I just can't believe Canon isn't going to insert a WIFI radio into the 1Dx MkII. Having the ability to download "rated" images almost instantly to my iPhone...and then email an image or two to my client (college sports) is an important. Has Canon forgotten about social media (twitter, FB, Instagram, etc) and their use in college and professional sports ?



Oh, they haven't forgotten...


----------



## scyrene (Jan 20, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> Why no internal SSD in a camera?
> When that bully with a gun thinks your photos insult his political masters, he would confiscate your camera instead of your card.
> When the drive fails, because it is a matter of when, not if, the camera goes in for service rather than you go to the spare in your bag.
> What about a removable, hot swappable, clip fed, whatever SSD?
> ...



I don't think people are saying internal memory *instead* of a card slot, but in addition to. Also there's already memory in the camera (the buffer), and how often does that fail and need to be repaired?


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jan 20, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I imagine a few places will be offering deals on CFast cards if bought with a 1DX2.


I hope!


GuyF said:


> Question is, for those of us who are thinking of getting one, do you get one the month they are available or wait a bit to see if there are any, cough, cough, _issues_?



I pre-ordered my 1Dx on the first morning I could and got one of the first few hundred made. Mine actually pre-dated the later issues with the mirror housing or whatever it was that they repaired on later ones... 

I intend to do the same this time as well. The money is already set aside for my 1Dx2 and I have events starting in May that I'm hoping to shoot with it.


----------



## TAW (Jan 20, 2016)

i use RRS gear and it seems to me it took them a few months to come out with a bracket after the 1Dx launch? I love their gear (and it is worth the wait) but I am curious how others bridge the gap?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2016)

TAW said:


> i use RRS gear and it seems to me it took them a few months to come out with a bracket after the 1Dx launch? I love their gear (and it is worth the wait) but I am curious how others bridge the gap?



A Wimberley P-5 universal plate.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

scyrene said:


> retroreflection said:
> 
> 
> > Why no internal SSD in a camera?
> ...



you ARE aware of the differences of volatile memory used in buffers and your computer memory for instance, versus flash memory used in cards and ssd's .... right?


----------



## scyrene (Jan 20, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > retroreflection said:
> ...



Only vaguely. Is one much more prone to failure than the other?


----------



## kaihp (Jan 20, 2016)

scyrene said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > you ARE aware of the differences of volatile memory used in buffers and your computer memory for instance, versus flash memory used in cards and ssd's .... right?
> ...



I'm fairly certain that rrcphoto is referring to *volatile* (ie RAM) vs *non-volatile* (ubiquitily(sp?) flash these days) memory.

There are performance differences, access differences, un-powered retention differences. Differences everywhere.


----------



## akn (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you think the 1DX mkII will have the ability to crop like the 5DS/R?


----------



## scyrene (Jan 20, 2016)

kaihp said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I get that they're different. My original point was, why can't we have a bit of built-in memory in cameras. I don't understand the intricacies of memory. But I don't get why it's so hard. Mobile phones have built-in memory, even the ones with card slots. They are small and don't get hot and are fairly reliable.

Hey ho, I understand that the reason we don't have this is, there's not enough demand/people are used to memory cards and have no expectation of internal memory too. It's pure wishful thinking, I understand.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

scyrene said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



flash memory in SSD's and your CF/SD cards will "wear out" .. they basically have a finite amount of times for each cell that it can be written to. there's little controllers in them to help "level" that out across all the memory, however they do wear out.

Volatile RAM like in your computer and the camera buffer does not have wear issues.

PCIe M.2 SSD's as mentioned in this thread - are super fast. fast = more power = more heat.

the controllers used for the PCI lanes again, have to run fast,etc,etc.

usually a phone, the batteries will wear out before the internal memory will and for the most part, with phones, the entire memory contents are not erased all the time and reloaded.

that's why CF cards and SD cards can and will fail over time.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 20, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Those are fair points.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2016)

akn said:


> Do you think the 1DX mkII will have the ability to crop like the 5DS/R?


NO.

This is a terrible "feature" on a DSLR, particularly one with a relatively low megapixel count.

You have an optical viewfinder. The traditional pentaprism design does not have the ability to change magnification, so if you were to put it into a crop mode, it would not change the field of view of the viewfinder. Your options are to either put a thin line around the part of the image you are going to capture, or to completely block out the part of the image you are going to discard.

If you go the first route, you run the risk of not realizing you are in the crop mode and wasting shots. If you take the second option, you have just turned your viewfinder into a tiny peephole. If you had an electronic viewfinder which could zoom in to show more detail in crop mode it would be different.... but you do not.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 20, 2016)

akn said:


> Do you think the 1DX mkII will have the ability to crop like the 5DS/R?



If you mean "cropmode", probably not.
If you talk about the "crop tool", where you can crop the image, as you want it, after it´s taken.
Well, then 'm quite sure that it will be there.
Just as it is on the 5Ds(r).
I know that Canon actually had plans for that in the current 1Dx.
But they didn't have the time to develop in time before release.
(They wanted it to be on the market before the Olympic games).

When it comes to the "crop tool". I´ve been asking the Swedish Canon pro representative about this for years.
There are many sports photographers that will have use of it.
Especially when you publish images straight from the camera.
(Something i do a lot, and have written about before in this thread).
Also, this feature has been on the cameras from the "dark side".
Even the consumer ones. For years back.
So I'm pretty confident that it will be there.
Also, i would be disappointed if not. (I do really miss it).

When talking about new features.
I´m also pretty sure that we will se PDAF, and "anti flicker mode".
Both are features that will help photographers.

A "wish" from me, is to have more C-modes.
Use them a lot. But since there are only 3. I have to used stored settings on memory cards. really often.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 20, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> akn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the 1DX mkII will have the ability to crop like the 5DS/R?
> ...


For Canon I agree. Nikon's system made sense in that one could put crop lenses onto FF bodies, which is pretty awesome if you want to carry a super compact lens for some uses in combo with FF lenses. It also increased buffer depth and FPS. Canon offers none of those advantages to crop mode. Well... except maybe buffer depth. 

If I was shooting Nikon for my landscapes, I would have a big fast UWA zoom like the 14-24 and a small crop zoom (or two) for longer shots.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > akn said:
> ...


I would expect that at some time the Rebels are going to go mirrorless and have an EVF.... An additional crop mode, plus zooming the view on the EVF, makes a lot of sense......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Hey ho, I understand that the reason we don't have this is, there's not enough demand/people are used to memory cards and have no expectation of internal memory too. It's pure wishful thinking, I understand.



FWIW, My Canon camcorder has 32 GB of internal flash storage plus two card slots.


----------



## TAW (Jan 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> TAW said:
> 
> 
> > i use RRS gear and it seems to me it took them a few months to come out with a bracket after the 1Dx launch? I love their gear (and it is worth the wait) but I am curious how others bridge the gap?
> ...



Thank you - it is on order - lets me feel a little closer to having the camera in hand


----------



## akn (Jan 20, 2016)

Crop??


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 20, 2016)

The 5DS/R crop mode doesn't even save a smaller RAW file. It uses the same card space and therefore same buffer depth as not having the crop. All it does is tell the software afterwards to do the crop as you import. Totally useless feature. Maybe for sports shooters that are shooting jpeg it would be useful if they know they aren't using the full frame and that makes the workflow quicker to already have it cropped to 1.3 or 1.6 but for anyone shooting RAW it is a useless feature.

I don't think the 1DX with its relatively low pixel count will have the crop mode but even if it does it is useless to me.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 20, 2016)

dolina said:


> I am curious...
> 
> Are those intending to order this body doing so because of client requirement, competitive edge, just "because I want too"?
> 
> I have always held that if the client will pay more for the the service if the gear is up to date then it is worth it. If not then....?



When the 1DX was announced I was going to get one but then they announced the 5D3 which better suited my needs at the time. Having lived with the 5D3 for a few years, I would "trade up" to a 1DX2 for the focus-point metering and the very likely improvement in noise, tracking and speed of focus. This of course assumes whatever they announce for the 5D4 won't tempt me more.

No concern with clients as photography is just a hobby for me and I'm lucky that I can afford to indulge in my hobbies - you only live once and he who dies with the most toys, wins.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2016)

akn said:


> Crop??



In related news, non sequiturs are snowflake Arkansas turnip.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ho, I understand that the reason we don't have this is, there's not enough demand/people are used to memory cards and have no expectation of internal memory too. It's pure wishful thinking, I understand.
> ...



Yes, and non-4k non-RAW camcorder for typical consumer is perfect with 32GB, rarely there's event where 32GB is not enough and those cases you can throw in the cards.

But for 1DX2 level camera, the data transfer requirements are much higher, so even if they had internal non-volatile memory, they need to decide between combinations of size(MB), fast, expensive, hot, big (anything else?).

Size-wise it would take at least same amount than one memory card slot, assuming it's any good. And if it's any decent size (>128GB) and fast, the price goes up. And the heat too.

Although, I'd be ok if Canon has even some small 64GB micro-SD card embedded inside the body. That would be slow and all, but it'd be ok for those times when some reason all your cards are full (or home), and you need to keep shooting even at slower rate. Maybe switch to jpeg at that point. The micro-SD wouldn't take much space, heat or price.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jan 21, 2016)

CANON: I hobe you thought of USB-C !! No USB 3.0. USB-C is so much sturdier and faster! USB 3.0 is old technologie... USB-C


----------



## tron (Jan 21, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> CANON: I hobe you thought of USB-C !! No USB 3.0. USB-C is so much sturdier and faster! USB 3.0 is old technologie... USB-C


And I hope it can charge via USB so as to be able to utilize large external usb battery packs...


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Not exactly. 



> _research[2] has shown that the majority of one-off soft errors in DRAM chips occur as a result of background radiation, chiefly neutrons from cosmic ray secondaries, which may change the contents of one or more memory cells or interfere with the circuitry used to read/write them_



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_memory


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 21, 2016)

GuyF said:


> No concern with clients as photography is just a hobby for me and I'm lucky that I can afford to indulge in my hobbies - you only live once and he who *spends his/her own hard earned money on toys they enjoy instead of leaving money to someone else*, wins.



There, fixed it for ya 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > No concern with clients as photography is just a hobby for me and I'm lucky that I can afford to indulge in my hobbies - you only live once and he who *spends his/her own hard earned money on toys they enjoy instead of leaving money to someone else*, wins.
> ...



Must offer a slight qualification on the sentiment being expressed, even though I plan to make this purchase. My dear generous kind mother (father), now sleeping in her(his) grave is the primary reason I have the gear I do. As a widow in the dirty thirties, she survived with the help of others but later made sure she in turn contributed. She also taught me that while it is reasonable to "treat" yourself and enjoy the fruits of your labour, in the long run the greatest personal satisfaction/contentment in life comes from sharing. 

CR is proof that we all enjoy "sharing". 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jan 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


I inherited nothing. Every thing I have is a result of my own efforts and labour. Which I must admit is a good feeling. Growing up we had very little and I learned to save my hard earned money for the few things that mattered the most, like my first Canon AE-1. Today I am fortunate to make enough money to buy stuff and do things that adds value to my spare time and makes me happy (what beats taking Big Vic´s portrait (the big elephant bull in Mana Pools), in the moonlight by the Zambezi?), but not enough to take away my dreams. Which is also good. I will be rather surprised myself, if I don´t buy this camera ...


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



*Well, your "usual" computer memory. a.k.a. RAM doesn't us solid state.*
*The buffer in your camera doesn't use solid state either.*
They use other technologies that stands for far, far more writings to each memory cell.
Solid state are only used for "non volatile memory".

ECC doesn't really have anything to do with lifetime.
But with "data corruption". (caused by other things than memory cells getting weared out).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-access_memory#Types_of_RAM


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 21, 2016)

tron said:


> saveyourmoment said:
> 
> 
> > CANON: I hobe you thought of USB-C !! No USB 3.0. USB-C is so much sturdier and faster! USB 3.0 is old technologie... USB-C
> ...



It's most unlikely that you will be able to charge it with a power pack.
Reason is mainly voltage. USB is 5V, 1D mkIV & 1Dx uses batteries with 11,1V. Which means that you will have to transform voltage before you can charge the battery. That causes some losses in efficiency.

At top of that. newer Canon cameras uses chipped batteries, and some advanced electronics that "supervises" the charging process. Which increases the lifetime of your batteries.

What you suggest would force Canon to add quiet much electronics inside the body.

More that that, charging batteries causes heat. Another problem to handle.

With that said. I´m totally convinced this will be a really great camera.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...snowflake Arkansas turnip.



Hmmm, isn't that your "porn" name?


----------



## GuyF (Jan 21, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > No concern with clients as photography is just a hobby for me and I'm lucky that I can afford to indulge in my hobbies - you only live once and he who *spends his/her own hard earned money on toys they enjoy instead of leaving money to someone else*, wins.
> ...



Actually, I'm intending to leave this world being £1 in debt - no kids, no dependants.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 21, 2016)

GuyF said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


My idea was to be in balance (0 in any currency). I told my kids that they should prepare themselves for a zero outcome of me (and my wife) leaving this world. And on top of that, we will be so old that they will be worried about there great grand children when finally it happens


----------



## sportshooter (Jan 21, 2016)

WHY doesn't they new CAnon 1DX II have a way to transfer a few pics to either ur cell in ur pocket or straight to ur client?!?! It makes no sense at the $6,000.00 price point...come on now!
Why not just stick with the old 1dx ?? Most of my shots are viewed just on the web and NEED to be transferred at a game/event and within 3 hours so how does this help the intended audience this camera is geared for?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2016)

sportshooter said:


> WHY doesn't they new CAnon 1DX II have a way to transfer a few pics to either ur cell in ur pocket or straight to ur client?!?! It makes no sense at the $6,000.00 price point...come on now!
> Why not just stick with the old 1dx ?? Most of my shots are viewed just on the web and NEED to be transferred at a game/event and within 3 hours so how does this help the intended audience this camera is geared for?


----------



## sportshooter (Jan 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> sportshooter said:
> 
> 
> > WHY doesn't they new CAnon 1DX II have a way to transfer a few pics to either ur cell in ur pocket or straight to ur client?!?! It makes no sense at the $6,000.00 price point...come on now!
> > Why not just stick with the old 1dx ?? Most of my shots are viewed just on the web and NEED to be transferred at a game/event and within 3 hours so how does this help the intended audience this camera is geared for?


Shouldn't that be called a WTF as in: WHy the F isn't that included for $6,000 ? i mean by itself isn't that like $900 i don't know anyone who uses that do u? How well do they work?


----------



## sportshooter (Jan 21, 2016)

it might not be as easy to use as the builtin wifi modules of 6D and 70D, not mentioning the upcoming G1X with NFC connection...but this should not be that high in price!


----------



## tron (Jan 21, 2016)

sportskjutaren said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > saveyourmoment said:
> ...


I too believe that it is totally unlikely. It would be useful though in other cameras (I am thinking 5,6,7 series, etc) to extend shooting time (say for a timelapse) and to add mobility.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 21, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> CANON: I hobe you thought of USB-C !! No USB 3.0. USB-C is so much sturdier and faster! USB 3.0 is old technologie... USB-C



Technically, what you're asking for is the USB Type-C Specification 1.0 connector. That's a physical connector. Then you can have USB v2.0 (hi-speed), USB-3.1 Gen1 (formerly known as USB-3.0), and USB-3.1 Gen 2. Those are the electrical and performance specs.

See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#USB_3.1


----------



## sportskjutaren (Jan 21, 2016)

sportshooter said:


> WHY doesn't they new CAnon 1DX II have a way to transfer a few pics to either ur cell in ur pocket or straight to ur client?!?! It makes no sense at the $6,000.00 price point...come on now!
> Why not just stick with the old 1dx ?? Most of my shots are viewed just on the web and NEED to be transferred at a game/event and within 3 hours so how does this help the intended audience this camera is geared for?



I actually wrote about it earlier in this thread.
Even though i didn't mention the WFT-E6, that i use for it.

Actually, there have been solutions for transmitting photos thru wifi, from Canon al the way back to the 1D mkII.

When it comes to the WFT-6. A lot of pr sport shooters use it. Including me. And it works well.

Except that, you can also use the Ethernet connection on the 1Dx.
That will for sure stay for the 1Dx mkII.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > IgotGASbadDude said:
> ...



Not suggesting that parents have an obligation to their grown kids to provide an inheritance. By no means. When love is the motivation and there is appreciation then there is nothing wrong with it. We all have a right to determine how we use our hard earned money and I'm not interested in passing judgment on others. 

Now, when is this beast going to be announced so we have something of substance to debate? 

Jack


----------



## fentiger (Jan 22, 2016)

while on the subject of Wifi, what are your thoughts, opinions of Camranger? 
i have a 1D4 and getting fed up having a sore neck when i want to get down for low shots


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2016)

fentiger said:


> while on the subject of Wifi, what are your thoughts, opinions of Camranger?
> i have a 1D4 and getting fed up having a sore neck when i want to get down for low shots



I use the CamRanger, and have owned various Canon WFT's and the EyeFi card. The CamRanger is far and away the best solution for wireless control and remote Live View I have used, not cheap but way cheaper and easier to use than the WFT's!

The CamRanger is solid, dependable and has a robust connection, the interface on the iPad is really nice too, sure it might be a flashed $25 TPLink, so what, you are paying for the totally dependable software and integration, the developer answers emails very fast too. Couldn't recommend it higher.


----------



## fentiger (Jan 22, 2016)

thankyou for the quick reply,


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I use the CamRanger, and have owned various Canon WFT's and the EyeFi card. The CamRanger is far and away the best solution for wireless control and remote Live View I have used, not cheap but way cheaper and easier to use than the WFT's!
> 
> The CamRanger is solid, dependable and has a robust connection, the interface on the iPad is really nice too, sure it might be a flashed $25 TPLink, so what, you are paying for the totally dependable software and integration, the developer answers emails very fast too. Couldn't recommend it higher.



Interesting device. I see that you have to specify which camera you want to use it for, but nothing on the web site tells me what the differences might be. More specifically, if I get one for my 7D2 will it work (with a different USB cable) on my 5D2, or a future Canon like the 5D4 or 1DX2? I'd hate to have to buy more than one. Had any experience with this? TIA.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I use the CamRanger, and have owned various Canon WFT's and the EyeFi card. The CamRanger is far and away the best solution for wireless control and remote Live View I have used, not cheap but way cheaper and easier to use than the WFT's!
> ...



http://camranger.com/supported-cameras/

As per the link, the 7D MkII and 5D MkII are both supported. Future support is an unknown.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jan 22, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Technically, what you're asking for is the USB Type-C Specification 1.0 connector. That's a physical connector. Then you can have USB v2.0 (hi-speed), USB-3.1 Gen1 (formerly known as USB-3.0), and USB-3.1 Gen 2. Those are the electrical and performance specs.


yes you are right, technically it should have USB 3.1 with the USB-C connector. And i doubt that there will be USB-C with USB lower than 3.0 in the future...


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 22, 2016)

sportshooter said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sportshooter said:
> ...



Not quite 900, but definitely 699 reasons (or thereabouts) for Canon not to put it in. There are very few reviews of them online too, but it is what most sports photographers who need WiFi use.

I would like something like Nikon's SnapBridge technology that uses Bluetooth and NFC (less power consumption) than with WIFI and no need to keep logging in / pairing etc., and one less thing to forget to bring.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



My question was more about why they needed to know which specific camera body I was buying it for. It made me wonder whether they made adaptations for each body and, therefore, whether each unit was specific to a particular body.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



I believe the only difference is connecting cables, the actual dongle hardware and software are the same. Certainly mine has worked on many different cameras.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks! Exactly what I wanted to learn.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 23, 2016)

dilbert said:


> My experience is somewhat different to that... RAM boards that report ECC errors usually fail to pass testing at next reboot. YMMV.



http://www.lexar.com/content/how-long-does-ram-last


----------



## kaihp (Jan 23, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > My experience is somewhat different to that... RAM boards that report ECC errors usually fail to pass testing at next reboot. YMMV.
> ...



*On ECC errors:*
dilbert, the reason that you're seeing RAM modules reporting ECC errors/NMIs (aka "the engine siezed") is that you haven't paid attention to the Event Log in the first place ( aka "Oil light is on"): the by far most commen ECC code is a Single Error Correction, Double Error Detection (SECDED) code, which means that you will get "Correctable ECC Errors Encountered" in your System Event Log long before getting Uncorrectable ECC Errors.

*On RAM lifetime:*
RAM failure modes are divided into two groups: "Soft" errors and "Hard" errors.

*Soft errors* are caused by background radiation that flips the content of one or more memory cells. This can happen because there are around ~20 electrons in a memory cell (ie: capacitor) that is storing the information. With that few electrons, the amount of electron/hole pairs generated from a background radiation hit is comparable. To avoid this happening too often, DRAM chips employ ECC internally to the rows in order to keep the refresh times up and the error rates down (a DRAM row-read destroys the information read, so every read needs to be internally followed up by a row-write. This is why a change of rows takes longer time than reading another address within the same row).

Adding the extra 8-bits of RAM to a 64-bit RAM word basically add another layer of ECC, which is orthogonal to the internal row-oriented ECC. Not having ECC is kinda equivalent of unplugging that oil light in the car - you have no warning mechanism to tell you're heading towards trouble.

*Hard errors* are caused by electro-migration, where physical damage happens to wires or contacts. This is driven by heat, current density, and time (in that order of significance). See Black's formula on wikipedia.

In an ECC memory, errors (both soft and hard) are masked by the inherent redundancy of the Error Correcting Code. To avoid this, an Event Log storage is often used to log these events and notify the system administrator and then further action can be decided by said sysadmin. Which brings me back to: if you have a system with ECC-RAM, check your bleeping Event Log.

As an illustration, I just checked up on my own server's Event Log. It showed six "Correctable ECC - Asserted" events over the course of 14 months. Without ECC, I could have gotten silent corruption of the data on my server, including files on the disks (think in-RAM data corrupted before getting written to the disk. This data could be filesystem meta-data or file contents [that golden photo of your first-born]). With ECC, all I got was an Event Log entry.


----------



## Nicolai.b (Jan 28, 2016)

"When Apple released the first Mac it had no floppy disk drive."

Really?...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/4315904/Apple-Mac-computers-through-the-ages.html?image=1


----------

